
Timezones and Terrorists - sanj
http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin1999-38.html
======
leggomylibro
Systems working as designed (by humans.)

Reminds me of that Antares (edit: nope, it was the Ariane V) rocket that
veered off and exploded because of an overflow. Something about casting
between float/int. Although I don't think anyone died from that particular
error, which also wasn't intended to hurt anyone.

But I mean, what do you say if you're in charge of something really expensive
and it explodes unexpectedly? "Whoops - sorry, boss?" Or I guess in this case,
"gurgle gurgle squelch."

------
RickJWag
Well deserved.

